
Ask HN: What does executive coaching look like in startups like Sourceress? - throwaway13000
So, 
The following job was posted on HN a few hours ago.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.sourceress.com&#x2F;jobs#current-openings<p>I clicked on the link and found that one of the benefits offered is &quot;we subsidize executive coaching for every full-time team member to help you grow into the person you want to be.&quot;<p>Can someone here elaborate where to find these coaches for myself? Specific recommendations will be appreciated. I am an individual contributor and have been looking for a coach like this.<p>I used to work with one but he is too old and doesn&#x27;t know much about current software industry.
======
touringa
I've worked with all these guys. If you're looking for best in class. Requires
peak investment, for sure (not just $!)

[https://theultimatecoach.com/](https://theultimatecoach.com/)
[http://geniuscoaching.com/](http://geniuscoaching.com/)
[https://richlitvin.com/](https://richlitvin.com/)

